# show off your WHITE!!!



## love_casper (Sep 15, 2007)

I LOVE a horse that looks "white" even though there's not really such thing as an albino genetically, I love the ones that appear white anyway!! It's my favorite horse color




:

show off your grays, maximum pintos, light palominos, double dilutes, champagnes, maybe silver-something or other?

here's mine:

light palomino yearling Charm (he tries so hard to be a cremello,



: )
















and my big horse, Mesa, fleabitten gray mare.





















little white ponies! :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2007)

Harvey and I both prefer light colored horses and we have quite a few that appear to be "white". Here they are



:

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*2005 Grey-Grullo Stallion, National Top 10 & Grand Champion

Grandson of BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*

2006 Silver Buckskin Show Filly -- Buckeroo and Rowdy breeding






*Erica's Double Dipped*

2004 Perlino Pinto Mare, BTU Granddaughter, Currently in foal to buckskin Buckeroo son






*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

another 2004 Perlino Pinto Mare, BTU Granddaughter, will be bred to DESTINY this spring






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*

2007 Perlino Show Filly -- Daughter of Little Kings Big City Buck, Buckeroo Granddaughter

Maternal sister to "Double" above -- she comes home in a few weeks!!!






*Fantasy Corral’s Secret Treasure*

2006 Palomino Grey Show Filly -- Egyptian King and Buckeroo Lines






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*

2000 Palomino Gelding who was my first show horse (when he was a stallion), Multi-Champion / National Top 5






*Erica’s Big City Blue By U*

2007 Black-Grey colt, son of Little Kings Big City Buck, grandson of Buckeroo

Future Show Gelding or Stallion (undecided) -- not "white" yet, but on his way

Maternal brother to DunIT above and siblings are all multi-grands and National Top 10's


----------



## Reble (Sep 15, 2007)

My 2 year old Filly. Dicetta AMHA/ AMHR / FBR


----------



## Getitia (Sep 15, 2007)

We have several that appear white, but without a doubt, one of my all time favorites, is this mare

Flights of Fancy Cordon Bleu -

She is the only mare to my knowledge and research who has won National *Grand* Champion in halter and National *Grand* Champion in driving and she accomplished this incredible feat during the same year :aktion033:

Even better is that her son, last year also won National Champion in his class as a weanling and she and her son was the Reserve National Champion mare/foal.




.

She is homozygous for the grey gene.


----------



## Ferin (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiloh is pure white. She actually has dark blue eyes in person but it's hard to tell in pictures.
















Stetson is a perlino colt.


----------



## Asia (Sep 15, 2007)

I only have one white looking horse. He is really a palomino pintaloosa.

Everyone coming to the farm really likes the "white" one.

Here he is Sunshinemeadow Paint Me A Hero






And just starting to drive






Thanks for letting me share

Sue


----------



## Doobie (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my palamino pinto stud colt who looks more white than anything ...

The pictures do not show him at his best but he is in the field and had nothing done to enhance him

TimberYorks Rain Storm

as a baby,






as a yearling,






My new, soon to be gelding, future driving horse is as sweet as he looks

Trehernes Ghostly Obsession


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 15, 2007)

We have a few

Dusty our new cremello pinto stud











His dam who is a cremello Kutie






cowboy palomino weanling colt he is for sale






moose my daughters grey mare with her 2007 pinto filly






raven filly who was born bay,but is greying out.she is for sale






silver our dapple filly


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 15, 2007)

This is several time Canadian National AMHR Grand Champion, son of Getitia's National Grand Champion Shawnee Night, my MiLo's Buckeye Captain Mack Splash (same horse as in my avatar)

He is a treasure trove of genetics - black splash, maximum sabino possibly silver :bgrin He is VERY white!




:


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my palomino gelding, Romeo.
















and this is my Charm, Richlynn Rouge's Goddess Calypso. She is not shaved here so she is really dark.


----------



## Dona (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is our Max White Sabino mare "Magic".

She has been lab tested homozygous BLACK, homozygous SABINO, and homozygous SILVER.



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Here are a few of our "white" horses[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Bickel's Special Lady, with her black minimal pinto colt, he is now turning grey too![/SIZE]






Our cremello stallion Royal M Cream Puff






Woodsons Pocohontas











This is her 2007 colt RJRs Ive Been Iced (now owned by Marshall Reece)






Ok, and for fun have to share my WHITE(IVORY) LONGEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess P (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is Zeus! (Mini Mounts Lucky Zeus, AMHA/AMHR 32" 2 years old)

He was born chestnut and greyed out. It is such a task getting him clean!


----------



## Calekio (Sep 17, 2007)

My first pony with a roaned out palomino and white... after showing her a few times i always said i'd never had anything else light coloured... something went seriously wrong there! lol

Brocade - My cremello yearling






Flye - Cremello mare






And her colt foal.. who at first we couldn't work out if he was palomino or cremello.. then he did turn palomino.. now he wants to look like mum again..






Daisy - Grey mare






Chaos - My homebred skewbald filly (her sire always has produced foals like her... loads of white... so how come for the first ever time i got a solid this year... with not a single white hair on her! lol)






But of course this lot rarely look like this... normally they look a mud colour brown! lol


----------



## love_casper (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW such pretty white horses everyone!!!!!!!



:



: :aktion033:

awesome!!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice horses, you all. I LOVE the Long Ears!!! Your pictures are really nice!!!

This is my only grey, silver too, I think... We call her Taylor.

She's Egyptian King grandchild.



Her first baby was a silver dapple.

She didn't catch this year..I'm not disappointed. 1 or 2 babies is more than

enough for us!!

She's very sweet, came here completely NUTS, but has settled right in.



)


----------

